# How to install Express Gate?



## winchester1873 (1. März 2009)

Guten Abend!

Ich habe mir vor kurzem das Mainboard ASUS P5Q Pro gekauft, das ja Express Gate tauglich sein sollte. Da ich dieses Mainboard in der "Alternate Fundgrube" billiger erworben habe, waren keine CDs dabei.
Nach etlichen google suchen, stelle ich jetzt hier die Frage.

Wie kann ich Express Gate installieren bzw. zum laufen bringen?

Ich habe eine 400 MB große Datein runtergeladen und dort sind verschiedene Dateitypen, die ich nicht öffnen kann.
Ich habe leider keine Ahnung was ich damit machen soll. Hab schon auf einen USB Stick gezogen aber jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr weiter, da er beim start nicht erkannt wird.

Ich hoffe ich habt mein Problem verstanden und könnt mir helfen. 

Mfg winchester


----------



## STSLeon (1. März 2009)

Express gate muss nicht installiert werden. Ist auf einem Rom Chip auf dem Mainboard. Sieh mal ins Bios, wahrscheinlich mußt du Express Gate auf "Enabled" umstellen


----------



## winchester1873 (1. März 2009)

Express Gate ist bereits auf "Enabled" gestellt und es ist nicht auf einem Rom Chip bzw. SSD da ich das P5Q Pro besitze und leider nicht das P5Q Deluxe. 
Daher müsste man das auf eine HDD oder Flashspeicher installiern nur weiß nicht nicht wie...

mfg winchester


----------



## theLamer (1. März 2009)

Lad dir express gate herunter und installier es auf einer sata-platte oder einem stick - unter windows 
Also ich hab nen P5Q SE und ich musste es manuell installieren...
Im Bios auf "enabled" stellen
Das Ganze geht nur mit Sata-Platten oder USB-Sticks die bootable sind...

Also auf der Sata-Platte installieren oder auf dem Stick und am besten im Bios einstellen, dass er auf eine Eingabe vom Nutzer warten soll, bevor er das Betriebssystem (XP/Vista) startet...

PS: Habs wieder deinstalliert, konnte nicht ins internet... WLAN klappt damit nämlich nicht...
Ansonsten ist es aber n nettes Feature...


----------



## winchester1873 (1. März 2009)

wie bereits oben beschrieben, gibt es leider keine .exe datei zum ausführen oder ähnliches. Ich hab nur 3 Dateien in 3 verschiedenen Formaten.

könntest du mir sonst nen link geben wo ich es finde? ich hab es von der ASUS hp...!


----------



## Snake7 (1. März 2009)

Die IMg datei brennen mit Nero oder Alcohol oder Mounten.
Weteres verrät dir gerne Google.


----------



## winchester1873 (2. März 2009)

Hi habs versucht mit Daemon tools zu mounten oder mit winrar zu öffnen aber irgendwie, meit er die datei sei besschädigt und ein aneres "Express Gate" von der ASUS hp ist der express updater aber logischer weise gibt es nichts zu updaten....

mfg winchester


----------



## Snake7 (2. März 2009)

Dann neu laden, und den dl beobachten ob er nicht abbricht.
Die Asus-HP ist einfach nur Mist-.-.
Da brechen gerne mal DLs ab und sind danach unbrauchbar.


----------



## winchester1873 (2. März 2009)

hast recht gehabt...der download war warscheinlcih abgebrochen oder so. Aufjedenfall hab ich ne neue .exe datei.
Meine Frage jetzt: Soll ich das auch auf meiner festplatte mit windows installieren oder auf ner neuen hdd bzw. flshspeicher?

mfg winchester


----------



## aurionkratos (2. März 2009)

Das ist wurst - hauptsache auf einer bootbaren HDD - da bietet sich natürlich die Windows HDD an.


----------

